
Kodak directors awarded RSUs prior to ‘blockchain’ rally - thisisit
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/kodak-stock-pulls-back-directors-disclose-acquisitions-prior-to-blockchain-rally-2018-01-11
======
mikestew
When I initially heard "derivatives", I assumed a bunch of board members
bought calls right before the news. Off to jail with ya!

Oh, they were actually issued RSUs that vest a year from now? _phhht_ , KODK
will have long since fallen back to earth by then. If there is a tempest over
this, it'll fit in a teacup.

